# Feel the love....



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

A lot of us on here know each other and like to rib each other from time to two, but as of lately all I see on here is a big pissing match.Every thread people are fighting over....well nothing. I have met some really good friends on here and hope to meet some more. This constant fighting has to end, we are all archers and should be united. If we all stuck together we probably would not be in the position we are in with our hunts and other archery opportunities. Grow up guys......feel the love.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

i LOVE YOU ns!!!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

While I have had some truly spectacular blowouts with several individuals on the forum, I have yet to feel any true animosity for very few of the UWN members i have met while hunting or at some of the shows. I agree with bwhntr, I love you NS


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Same here, I don't hate anyone on here. Might not agree with everyone all the time, but hey, that's life... Some of my best friends in life are people I've met and started out really not liking so much on here. You included NS. I thought you were a meddlesome evil minded little hobbit when I first started bantering back and forth with you. And bwhntr was the biggest dick on here (still is) when I first met him. Now we're all best friends. I just think we all need to grow a thicker layer of skin and remember that this place is just a bunch of guys in a locker room giving each other chit and busting each others balls. Past that, I think most all of us would get along in the real world being as we are all like minded guys with the same passions in life. I had to PM Lionhunter the other day and settle him down cuz he was about ready to crawl through his screen and choke me for being a Wisenheimer. I gave him a few :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: and a couple   to let him know he was a cool guy and I actually liked him. Just remember folks, guys teasing guys is all in fun and harmless. It's what we do when we're part of the crowd and we fit in. Girls teasing girls, Totally different! that's what you do when you wanna see a real good cat fight. So lets all quit being a bunch of little Beoches, and do as NS said and feel the man love. Not in a gay hot man sex kind of way, but a friendly "good game pat on the butt" kind of way.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

YOU SAID IT!!! I LOVE YOU GUYS! we all share the same passion and its the passion to hunt!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

A little something that will touch the heart of all hunters... this is why we do this....

THERE IS THINKING BIG, HUNTING BIG AND DREAMING BIG, 
and thank God there is a place with enough room to allow for all three. 
It might be the prairie that reaches from here into the horizon, Or those white peaks of mountains brushing the clouds. Or the starry sky stretching all the way into tomorrow. Who can tell? But there is something out here that gets in your boots and seeps into your spirit and inspires you to think big. Like that muley you're chasing, or the bull elk you spotted on the next ridge. Big deer, big sheep, big dreams- They're right at home here in this vastness, the open land and endless sky more than able to hold them all. Out here you gain new inspiration, and new energy and a fresh outlook. And when you leave, a part of your soul remains; that's the price this place demands. But that's fine. You'll return soon enough to pick it up.


----------



## trophyonly (Jun 12, 2011)

Being fairly new to the forum, I haven't had the opportunity (or need) to figure out who's naughty or nice.
So far it seems there is alot of knowledge amongst the forum members who are gladly willing to share their expertise and experiences where they are able.
Fortunately, all have a passion for hunting, fishing and the general outdoors while at the same time having a sense of humor while sharing their thoughts.
Somewhere in here, I smile and/or laugh out loud everyday. Thanks!
Kelly


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what a bunch of great people.Love some of you in a friend ship way only.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> what a bunch of great people.Love some of you in a friend ship way only.


Aaaaw, C'mon little buddy! It only hurts for a second...


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

While I hate most of you, I can still tolerate reading your posts and comments.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I think peoples feathers get ruffled way to easy on the forum. Some of the things people argue about on here crack me up. Not sure if its just for affect or what but I cant imagine going through life with such thin skin.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Blah, Blah, blah NS... 






Just Kidding you buddy! Keep the love coming!


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

lehi said:


> While I hate most of you, I can still tolerate reading your posts and comments.


 :O//:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

-oOo- -#&#*!- :O//: :O--O:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:O--O: :O>>: -_O- :^8^: *\-\*


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> what a bunch of great people.Love some of you in a friend ship way only.


Are you hitting on me, I am not that kind of guy Dustin! :mrgreen: :O•-: 

Ditto to what everyone is saying, I have met a ton of good people from this forum, had some good BBQ's (which we need to do again), fishing trips, ect. Bantering back and forth is just the nature of a forum, everyone has different opinions and only Pro's is right, if you remember this you will be better off. :mrgreen: When I first started on the old forum, I took everything very personal and was constantly fighting with several people. It took me a while to realize that it is just a forum and when I started meeting some of these people I fought with on the forum, realized how much we had in common and created some great friendships. Point being don't take anything to heart from the forum and soak in all the information you can because we have a lot of knowledge on this forum and some really old guys. 8) :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > what a bunch of great people.Love some of you in a friend ship way only.
> ...


No im not hitting up you.Now Tex might be .LOL


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Since most people online are really using made up names and are of the opposite gender (this is what they teach my kids at school for internet safety), I love you all because you are probably all hot chicks pretending to be dudes trying to hook up with hunters since that is what every hot chick really wants!!! -~|-

Seriously, we need to all unite and fight to get back our Statewide archery hunt! I had a great hunt this morning and stalked two different bucks in an area that I will not be able to hunt next year under these new Bull Sh#@ units.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

WHO CARES ABOUT A BUNCH OF CRY BABY ARCHERS ANYWAYS!! Its all about the 1000yrd shooting, atv riding, road huntin rifle hunters! hehe


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > what a bunch of great people.Love some of you in a friend ship way only.
> ...


Its true Dustin........Tex is a little man in every sense of the word :O•-:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


See! He knows what I'm talkin about! Don't be afraid...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> Bantering back and forth is just the nature of a forum, everyone has different opinions and only Pro's is right, if you remember this you will be better off.


A-FREAKING-MEN!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have met some really great people on here and i am looking forward in meeting some more as well i really enjoy the ice fishing parties as the get togethers as well as the hunting seasons where i can meet other people from here 

and yes i have exchanged alot of words and bickering with many people an here as well but it always ends up getting worked out every time


----------

